

Ask HN: Tool for creating app mockups? - mfalcon

It's time for me to begin the design phase of my first startup and I'm thinking of Photoshop in order to test different colors.<p>I use html tables to show financial information and It'd be nice to use gradients. Plain colors don't look nice, at least the combinations that I had tried.
======
stevenp
CSS3 has gradient support in many modern browsers. Try using this tool to
generate some CSS gradients that you can drop into your HTML tables to play
with the colors: <http://gradients.glrzad.com/>

~~~
mfalcon
Thanks!, it's a great way to play with different combinations.

------
kingsidharth
Are you thinking of designing or coloring?

Don't just start with 'what looks nice' - start with what you want to
communicate and then do that. That's how you 'design'.

Btw, your question title didn't match your explanation. What exactly are you
asking for?

~~~
mfalcon
I want to communicate security but with a little of informality. I have the
site layout and now I'm looking for the combination of colours to make it look
nice.

